# Vmr 801’s 19x8.5 et 35 mich 245/35/19 pilot a/s 3 plus



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AK16 (May 3, 2015)

Looks great. I see you went with all season tires. How does that affect steering feel and handling for you? I’m contemplating doing the same thing. Also, is that stock ride height or lowered? Any spacers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Tires seem fine. Yes dropped, Emanuel designs springs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoleto (Jul 14, 2014)

Do you rub at all? I'm interested in this setup too.


----------



## AudiS370 (Dec 14, 2020)

clean Love it


----------



## youngunavw (Aug 27, 2010)

$$$


----------

